
ReservationHop - Pay for restaurant reservations - untog
https://reservationhop.com/
======
EGreg
So is this one of those "Expedia for restaurants" things? What do you do with
unsold reservations? And will you be buying up all the best times by "front
running" people who are looking to eat? :)

~~~
yowza
I doubt it works like expedia or else they will be using your name on the
reservation instead of someone else's name.

------
minimaxir
Twitter is having a field day with this.

[https://twitter.com/alex/status/484797396967124992](https://twitter.com/alex/status/484797396967124992)

------
fatbat
Is this in partnership with the listed restaurants? Otherwise it is almost
like ticket scalping... :\

